# Suggestions to fix racing through an opening



## Harbud (Aug 27, 2013)

So I have a 19month old who came to us around 12months of age. He struggles with self control and we do have a lot of exercises/activities that involve him waiting his turn or waiting to be given permission to do something but we struggle with doors and openings (including his crate) 
The basic ground work has been taught. He knows IF he tries to go through a door without permission it will close on him. He even knows to sit and make eye contact to get his release cue to proceed.
Much to my chagrin as soon as he is given his release at ANY door he barrels through taking out people at the knees and over turning furniture. I have leashed him and attempted to show him how to loose leash walk through openings which he totally understands but as soon as that leash is off we are back to the bull in a china shop routine. I'm about at my wits end. I know his normal release word (OK) is pretty highly charged so I even switched to a new cue (Proceed) and STILL he does it. Its like permission to go through a door means act like a lunatic. 
Suggestions on other ways to teach him to just WALK through an opening? Or can I hold on to the hope he will just grow his adult brain in the next year or so and start to do it on his own?

I'd also like to add that we have even left him in his crate or a room until he is totally calm before giving him his release. The only result there was he was slightly slower but no less disruptive.​


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

If you find the magic trick let me know.  Up the stairs, down the stairs, through doorways, jumping into cars, all is done at warp speed. I can halt Delgado if I raise my palm towards him in a stop motion as he knows the cue to halt and will drop immediately into a sit, even just a "AH!" negative verbal marker has him realizing he's doing it wrong and he'll self correct. But if he can get away with it he'll take off full speed and leaves behind the cartoony puff of smoke in his wake lol

I have noticed a big improvement in the last 2-3 months so maybe there is hope  Working on the impulse control consistently and patience waiting for maturity were my two weapons


----------



## Harbud (Aug 27, 2013)

Shade said:


> If you find the magic trick let me know.  Up the stairs, down the stairs, through doorways, jumping into cars, all is done at warp speed. I can halt Delgado if I raise my palm towards him in a stop motion as he knows the cue to halt and will drop immediately into a sit, even just a "AH!" negative verbal marker has him realizing he's doing it wrong and he'll self correct. But if he can get away with it he'll take off full speed and leaves behind the cartoony puff of smoke in his wake lol


So what you're saying is it is genetic? lol
I can get his attention (usually) but he certainly doesn't choose to slow down of his own free will.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Possibly  Even when he does slow down he looks at me out of the corner of his eye like "aww mom why are you spoiling my fun! I'm just playing..."

Impulse control was a learned behaviour that's for sure, it's wonderful that he's literally fearless but he has learnt caution at least in certain situations (he knocked the baby gate over onto himself a few times as a pup so now he knows not to jump/ram/climb/hit the gate when it's up).

Our poor screen door has been hit multiple times from him charging into it; if the door's open and the screen is closed I now put a chair in front of it to remind him that there actually is an "invisible" door that is closed. But if I put a chair in any other doorway he either leaps over it without hesitation or just swerves around it.

Honestly it was a ton of repetition that doors were not to be charged, I'm lucky I've got pretty fast reflexes and he learned while he's smart and fast, I'm smarter and faster (well, most of the time  lol)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I would train him to redirect to you at thresholds: he goes through a doorway, then turns back towards you for a reward. It may take a lot of repetitions with fairly high value treats, but eventually it will become second nature. I'd probably start with him on leash every time you take him out, so he's not able to bolt away, and then praise enthusiastically and reward when he turns towards you. 

Another option instead of, or in addition to this is to release him and immediately drop a small handful of treats on the ground just outside the door, so he has to stop to get them.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Pretty much what Cassidy's Mom said. We train "sit, wait, sit" to get through doorways. Dog sits, handler walks through while dog waits, then calls dog to come and sit once again before releasing.
One thing I have found very useful is while training, I never walk through and then release. I walk through, go back and reward in position, start to walk through, go back, walk through turn and look at dog, etc. That way the dog is not just quivering with excitement because he just KNOWS you are about to release him forward as you walk through the gate/door.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

gagsd said:


> One thing I have found very useful is while training, I never walk through and then release. I walk through, go back and reward in position, start to walk through, go back, walk through turn and look at dog, etc. That way the dog is not just quivering with excitement because he just KNOWS you are about to release him forward as you walk through the gate/door.


:thumbup: Great idea! And if you always vary the number of times you do that, the dog is less likely to self release in anticipation, too.


----------



## Harbud (Aug 27, 2013)

Shade said:


> Impulse control was a learned behaviour that's for sure, it's wonderful that he's literally fearless but he has learnt caution at least in certain situations (he knocked the baby gate over onto himself a few times as a pup so now he knows not to jump/ram/climb/hit the gate when it's up).


Ozzy actually 100% understands waiting for permission and stay commands. I have found him laying on top of the baby gate (that came down by his doing) still at the threshold waiting for his release cue LOL


----------



## Harbud (Aug 27, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I'd probably start with him on leash every time you take him out, so he's not able to bolt away, and then praise enthusiastically and reward when he turns towards you.
> 
> Another option instead of, or in addition to this is to release him and immediately drop a small handful of treats on the ground just outside the door, so he has to stop to get them.


I had considered the leash option for every entry and exit but I always seem to be in a hurry or I don't have a leash handy. Guess its on me now to get on the ball and implement 100% of the time. 

Love the suggestion for treats on the floor. Ill give that one a try too.


----------



## Harbud (Aug 27, 2013)

gagsd said:


> Pretty much what Cassidy's Mom said. We train "sit, wait, sit" to get through doorways. Dog sits, handler walks through while dog waits, then calls dog to come and sit once again before releasing.
> One thing I have found very useful is while training, I never walk through and then release. I walk through, go back and reward in position, start to walk through, go back, walk through turn and look at dog, etc. That way the dog is not just quivering with excitement because he just KNOWS you are about to release him forward as you walk through the gate/door.


I had tried to break it up before...sit, stay, sit... but he was always so jacked up passing through the doorway that any change in position meant his brain turned off and he would try and blow past me instead of sitting a second time.

The unpredictability of the release though is a brilliant idea too! The anticipation does seem to get him jazzed up the most and the variation should be able to help me explain it to him. Thanks!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Harbud said:


> Ozzy actually 100% understands waiting for permission and stay commands. I have found him laying on top of the baby gate (that came down by his doing) still at the threshold waiting for his release cue LOL


Good boy!  Delgado would have struggled with that. It would be more WHOHOO freedom! lol


----------

